# Inlay Chart/Update



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just a update the inlay chart 

The heart inlay below was made with this updated size, so you can use the 1/4" router bit and the 7/16" brass guide, just to give more room for the bit to spin in the guide...
The offset ring can be used on the PC ( 1 3/16" ) type guides or the ( 1 1/2" ) Oak Park brass guide size.

The 1/4" bit makes it quick to hog out the pocket for the inlay 


*Just a quick tip how to use the inlay kit, many have a hard time getting this down* ▼
The recess is cut with the inlay* bushing* in place. 
The bushing is then *removed* to cut the profile of the inlay again with the same template pattern. 

*Making An Inlay Template*
http://www.routerworkshop.com/revinlay.html
Just a tip*** keep all the edges round if you can, that's to no sharp corners, then your inlay part will just drop in with almost no sanding of the edges 

Note the sharp point ( bottom of the heart ) , this will come about because the router bit will make it a sharp point on the inlay part and must be hand sanded off to get it to fit in the pocket, that's the tricky part... 
========

http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&p=41779&cat=1,43000,51208

=======


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Good material.... thanks BJ!


----------



## scrollwolf (Sep 12, 2004)

Thanks bj!

Jack


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You're Welcome Bob and Jack

I hope you can use the new size as well 

Putting in inlays is the fun part of using the router as I'm sure you know..it's like getting a hair cut and asking for a shave at the same time just adds that nice touch...

Plus it so easy to do 
Many ask how to make a sign, it takes a lot of work to plow out the background of a sign and inlays can make it stand out very well ,plus it's almost water tight when your done with the finish ..  sometimes it works well to leave the inlays a little proud to get the same look as removing the background... 

It only takes a scroll saw/jig saw to make the template for the sign..
plus it only takes one template.. 

=====


----------

